# Equipo destinado a grabación de DVDs (solucionado)

## i92guboj

Muy buenas.

Unos amigos tienen en marcha un nuevo proyecto de productora audiovisual y me han pedido que les eche un cable con algunos aspectos técnicos.

Como decimos por aquí, "la cabra tira al monte", y yo he pensado en Linux para la tarea. Pero lo que me preocupa ahora es el tema del hardware.

Necesitan una estación de trabajo que se dedicará únicamente a la grabación de DVD autoproducidos, en cantidades no muy grandes (unos cuantos cientos, o un par de miles de copias a lo sumo). No se requiere una gran potencia de proceso, ni una gran potencia gráfica, pero si una placa que funcione lo suficientemente bien en Linux como para que no se colapse el BUS SATA y con él el resto del sistema cada vez que se están haciendo copias de discos. Una placa con bastantes puertos SATA sería una opción, pero siempre puedo añadir más puertos via PCIe si es necesario, así que eso no es estrictamente necesario.

Por supuesto, también necesitaré varias grabadoras iguales (por ahora, barajamos entre 8 y 10), si alguien entiende de producción audiovisual semiprofesional me gustaría que me diese su opinión en este sentido.

En cuanto al software he pensado en k3b, simplemente porque es el frontend más funcional y configurable que conozco (teniendo en cuenta que la experiencia de estos individuos con Linux es nula). ¿Alguien puede decirme si k3b puede usar varias grabadoras al mismo tiempo para hacer copias de forma masiva?

Gracias de antemano por cualquier sugerencia o comentario. 

Saludos.Last edited by i92guboj on Sat Mar 05, 2011 9:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Por si te sirve, yo tengo una placa con 8 puertos sata en una controladora ICH10 y 2 puertos sata en una JMICRON (no recuerdo el modelo exacto). En la ICH10 tengo conectados 7 HDD en un raid5, y hasta ahora no he tenido problemas. En las pruebas la controladora satura a unos 250MB/s. En la JMICRON tengo conectado un SSD y un HDD, la JMICRON rinde menos, unos 200MB/s.

Grabando a máxima velocidad una grabadora no alcanza los 15MB/s, si pinchas 10 en una ICH10, estarías muy por debajo del rendimiento que da. 

Si quieres un equipo en condiciones. A buscar una controladora por PCIe. Hay controladora basadas en el chip SIL3132 que cuestan poco más de 100€, y funcionan de lujo. Por cierto, para lo que quieres te recomiendo la caja NOX Raiden. Cuesta 50€ y puedes disponer de 12 bahías de 5 1/4, a pesar de ser una semitorre. La gran torre es un tiesto.

----------

## pelelademadera

buenas, te comento que he visto controladoras para este tipo de trabajos:

pegale una mirada a esto que te va a servir creo:

http://www.wytron.com.tw/dvd688.htm

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Gracias por todo.

Al final, he optado por una configuración con nueve unidades grabadoras, tengo la mayoría de los detalles resueltos. Todavía no estoy seguro en cuanto a la controladora SATA, pero lo más probable es que acabe poniendo una controladora dedicada. Seguramente hoy tome las decisiones que quedan y encargue el equipo, os iré informando para dejar constancia de todo, por si a alguien le sirve.

Si alguien conoce soluciones de software, por favor, que las comente. Nunca he usado un equipo de estas características y no sé si k3b dará la talla o si sería mejor alguna otra solución.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Se necesita si o si una controladora no?

K3b graba de a 1 dispositivo por vez, la idea seria grabar en la controladora y esta hace el trabajo de copiar en paralelo todo no?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Se necesita si o si una controladora no?
> 
> K3b graba de a 1 dispositivo por vez, la idea seria grabar en la controladora y esta hace el trabajo de copiar en paralelo todo no?

 

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea cual es el procedimiento normal. Como dije arriba, nunca he usado un equipo de estas características. En tal caso supongo que cualquier programa normal de grabación podría hacer el trabajo.

----------

## pcmaster

Si el uso va a ser profesional, ¿No sería más adecuado utilizar una máquina duplicadora especializada de CD/DVD?

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Si el uso va a ser profesional, ¿No sería más adecuado utilizar una máquina duplicadora especializada de CD/DVD?

 

La empresa es una productora de video, la producción y edición de video profesional es su prioridad, y normalmente delegan el servicio de duplicado a una empresa externa, con las ventajas que ellos supone, tanto a nivel de precio como de calidad del resultado final. La necesidad de un equipo dedicado para la grabación surgió tan solo de forma puntual, al no poder cumplir la empresa externa con unos determinados plazos a los que mis compañeros estaban sujetos de forma ineludible.

La solución que escogí al final fue la siguiente: un equipo dedicado, sin placa madre, ni cpu, ni nada. Tan solo la controladora wytron, montada en una carcasa con fuente de alimentación puenteada para que se mantenga encendida al activar el interruptor trasero, y ocho grabadoras enchufadas directamente en la wytron. El conjunto completo con carcasa, fuente, wytron y las ocho unidades nos salió por poco más de 300€. Tras configurar la wytron usando su panel frontal todo lo que hay que hacer es poner el master en una de las unidades, siete discos vírgenes en las otras, y pulsar "go". Sencillo y eficaz, y, sobre todo, barato, comparado con los equipos especializados que hay en el mercado para realizar esta misma función.

Ahí queda la nota por si a alguien le sirve. Gracias a todos por las sugerencias, han sido de gran ayuda  :Smile: 

----------

## animalculo

Podrías indicarme donde compráste el conjunto completo?

Gracias

[i]Mod edit i92guboj: eliminada cita superflua[/i]

----------

## i92guboj

Los compré todo En Abyss porque tienen una tienda En mi ciudad y me atienden de forma personalizada, Ya que les compro bastante material. Pero no sé si  ellos normalmente venden ese tipo de hardware.

----------

